# Need Help



## Twig Man (Aug 4, 2012)

I bought this at an auction. I dont know if its a old car light or tractor light. It does say ford on it. I dont know if its worth anything I just liked it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brink (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like its a plow lamp. Definitely not a tractor head lamp. The mounting looks like one.


----------



## Brink (Aug 4, 2012)

This is the "plow (plough) & implement lamp" from a ford 5000. Unfortunately it doesn't really show the size of the lamp.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 4, 2012)

I think it's a car head lamp, flat glass. Think bonnie and clyde gangster era, hangin of the side of the car with a thompson sub.


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't have any help for you, but I do think that it is a cool lamp. I love the old stuff.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 5, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> I bought this at an auction. I dont know if its a old car light or tractor light. It does say ford on it. I dont know if its worth anything I just liked it. Thanks in advance.



That's what you get for watching Mike & Frank on American Pickers... I watched an episode of Dirty Jobs and saw how to log with mules. Since I can't afford a tractor, I've had a hard time resisting cheep mules and draft horses on Craig's List. LOL My grandfather farmed with mules and the most memorable whipping I ever got was when my Mother heard me playing at plowing the garden. I though gee, haw were commands to turn left or right, and "G..D..it" was used to make them go. I never understood why my Grandfather didn't get a whipping??? I used to ride one of the mules and hold on the brass knobs on the harness while my Grandfather plowed. 

Hal


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> ... Think bonnie and clyde gangster era, hangin of the side of the car with a thompson sub.



Bonnie and Clyde never used a Thompson. That's just Hollywood. Their weapon of choice was a M1918A2 BAR (Browning Automatic Rifle). You read right, a machine gun that sprayed the deadly Springfield .30-06. Picture little old red headed Bonnie Parker wielding a 20 pound machine gun leveling cops like a combine levels crops. 

Tommy guns look better to Hollywood producers but ask any cops who faced Bonnie and Clyde and they'll tell you they'd rather have faced tommy guns than Bonnie's BAR and Clyde's favorite the shotgun. 

Sorry John for the derail but it's important to rewrite rewritten history when possible. 

:irishjig:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2012)

Dusty said:


> ..
> That's what you get for watching Mike & Frank on American Pickers...



Hal, my wife and I watch most of the auction type shows. It's almost got us hooked on TV again. We DVD them so it doesn't take as long to watch an episode. We like Cajun Pawn Stars, American Pickers, and one of those storage shed auction ones (can't remember the name) the most probably. Pretty addictive because we have a lot of the stuff we see on those shows. 

Not really but we do need to get sell some of our junk and buy some new junk.


----------



## Brink (Aug 5, 2012)

Are there any #'s stamped in the housing?


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 5, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in buying this item?


----------



## Dusty (Aug 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...



Kevin,

That's the same reason I sell my wood products. I need more woodworking tools... Like a backhoe, a chainsaw with at least a 60" bar, some additional sheds to dry lumber. and a hydraulic sawmill. Then I need to make more products, so I can hire someone else to do the labor and I will move into management. LOL

Hal


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 5, 2012)

Brink said:


> Are there any #'s stamped in the housing?



I will open it up today and look


----------



## Brink (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh, I meant stamped ON the housing. It should be visible, maybe under layers of paint.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > ... Think bonnie and clyde gangster era, hangin of the side of the car with a thompson sub.
> ...


And there you go, the historian has piped up and wrecked my childhood fantasy. It will always be a thompson sub! I don't care what you say:blum2: All kidding aside thanks for the facts.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dusty said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > I bought this at an auction. I dont know if its a old car light or tractor light. It does say ford on it. I dont know if its worth anything I just liked it. Thanks in advance.
> ...



Not to steal thread but My gramps had an ole plow horse named Beauty- Big sucker. He used him to skid logs- he was a little gypo logger. In about '58 he bought a john deere lindeman crawler and put "beauty" out to pasture. One of the things I remember about useing the horse was how much time was consumed just on getting horse ready and puttin him away at the end of the day.


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 5, 2012)

Brink said:


> Oh, I meant stamped ON the housing. It should be visible, maybe under layers of paint.



I broke it open and couldnt find any stamp or marking. Just ford on the inner glass


----------

